# Phone Company



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

I sell cell phones on all the carriers, and I am just going to tell you be very VERY careful with tmobile.

I've heard everything about this company and have seen it. I move at least a dozen people off tmobile to one of the other three, I'd be weary of sprint too...anyway here's a list of common complaints about tmobile that I hear down here daily:

Dropped calls, slow 4g, they told me 99 for a phone and now they're charging me another 20 dollars a month for 20 months (499 for the phone), horrible customer service, after they make the sale they don't care, they will find any reason they can to renew contracts whenever you call them, they won't give me my account number, they wouldn't honor an insurance claim, when I call to try to upgrade they convince me that the phone I want isn't what I need and give me the phone they want....the list goes on and on....

For the other three here's my 2 cents....
Verizon - largest lte network (good if you travel or live in a rural area), high end smart phones with a mix of CDMA and gsm, horrible customer service reps (even to those of us who sell it for them), less work discounts and slightly more expensive plans.

AT&T - by far the best gsm network in the us (i also have them), my iPhone 5 screams speed test data usually gets me 27-37 megabits. Customer service is the best I've found out of the big ones although it could use some polishing, high end newly released phones, plans comparable to Verizon, however the company offers more discounts for more people. Plus with AT&T you can talk and surf at the same time (although Verizon is starting get some phones that do that), if you're going to travel overseas as well this will be your best choice.

Sprint - avoid like the Black Plague! Their infrastructure is about 3 years behind and they have started charging EVERY customer a $10 premium data fee to help facilitate the expansion of their network. Here's the catch though that fee will be a perm fee because they will always be trying to expand. Right now they are a glorified 3G network with very few regions with 4g coverage, all the wimax coverage is coming down and I can't tell you how many people drop sprint like a bad habit like tmobile, actually I had a guy bite an ETF just to transfer to a different carrier yesterday.

I hope this helps, if there's any questions I can answer for you let me know. Also be sure to check out your local stores such as RadioShack, BestBuy Mobile, etc... Avoid Walmart Mobile they don't have any idea as to what they're doing and avoid the stamped places that say "authorized reseller" because 99% of those are commission driven and will used car sales guy you into what will make them the most money.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been with T-Mobile for over 10 years and love them. I've had all carriers but Verizon and don't care for the others. I have a Verizon phone for work and its OK no complaints really. NEVER had any dropped calls on T-Mobile. Customer service is top notch every time. The only people who complain about t-mobile are the kinds of people that will complain about EVERYTHING IMO.

The only thing I can say negatively about T-Mo is that their coverage is limited to major metropolitan areas. I live in a little area in E WA state and there are dead spots. Even so I will STILL stick with T-Mo. My bill can be almost a month late and they won't shut off. Had an issue with an older G2 my g/f uses and they hooked me up with a new SIM card without question to try to solve the problem. I always get through to customer service in under 5 min, usually immediately and the agents are always knowledgeable. I'd highly recommend going with T-Mobile.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

I just don't understand why I'm paying $200 mo with 2 basic phone and 1 smart phone.
When my SIS pay $240 for 4 smart phone with $30 date each.

My plan has 1400 min, $30 text
My SIS plan is 700 min, $30 text

I'm paying $40 less then she is. My problem is why when I have 2 dumb phone plus only 3 line when she has 4 smart phone. 

Plus Verizon people keep calling 2-4 time a day with 2-4 text a day asking us to pay our late fee.
I been having money problem so I'm 1 mo pay off.
I feel harassed.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

time to down size. no need to pay more than $70/m on phones.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

It's better to do family plan then paying $70 each per person.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

no, total 

SOmebody in the family is going to not have a phone or have a basic phone only. But you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Personally, I don't think I want to pay for $70 on mobile phone plans. Not even $50. For few years I was paying Tmo for $47 without data plan. I switch to Virgin Mo last year with their 300mins, unlimited data & text for $35 flat rate, tax inclu. and was happy with it.

Sent from HTC One device using Tapatalk2


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Herns virgin is great if you live in a major metro area


----------



## moto826 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have virgin and love it 

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

drewsuf82 said:


> Herns virgin is great if you live in a major metro area



Yes and No.

You need to look Virgin coverage map to see their coverage signals. You maybe in Major areas but some signals on their coverage map are weak.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

herns said:


> Yes and No.
> 
> You need to look Virgin coverage map to see their coverage signals. You maybe in Major areas but some signals on their coverage map are weak.


Down here they cover much of Florida, however once out it's basically the interstate system LOL


----------



## moto826 (Nov 21, 2012)

Virgin goes off sprint network 

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Boost does as well.


----------

